# storing sleeping bags when not camping



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

When the camping weekend or vacation is over, people tend to forget about their stuff until the next time. But your sleeping bag is an investment and you want to keep it in condition for the next trip so just stuffing it into a tight place is not a good idea.

Even though the bag may come with a carrying sack, it is not a good idea to keep the sleeping bag in the sack long term. The sleeping bag is filled and if the bag is mushed together for a long time, the filling becomes flat and loses its efficiency.

Also by leaving the sleeping bag mushed together, you are fostering an environment of mildew and bacteria. If the bag was wet or damp when you stuck it into the sack, the fibers will break down.

Lastly, keeping it in the bag will make it stink. It will become musky.

One of the best ideas to keep a sleeping bag in good condition is to air it out in the sun and then fold it loosely and hang it over a hanger in the closet.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

You are right campingforfun, I always air my sleeping bag out in the sun and then keep it in the store.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Right*

I am no expert on this, but this is what I have always head on storing them long term. Now I wish I would actually follow it, seeing how I have 2 rolled up in my closet on the shelf right now.

Hanging a sleeping bag is an ideal way to ensure that the feathers arent being smushed all the time.

You can also lay it flat under a bed. The idea is to let it breathe, is what I have heard :thumbup2:


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

I never for get to take necessary steps to protect my camping stuff from damage and other stuff . After taking the necessary steps I put all the camping stuff in the store .


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> You can also lay it flat under a bed. The idea is to let it breathe, is what I have heard :thumbup2:


That is what we did before the camper. We always rolled them up, put them in their bags until we got home. We folded them in half and put them under beds. Now they are laid out on the beds in the camper or folded in half and on the camper couch.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

Yikes! I'm going home right away and taking that sleeping bag out of its' drawstring bundle-bag and spread it out on the bed. Thanks for the info! X


----------

